# A lonnnnng list of my finned and finless babys



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Ok first of this place is amazing we got everything ❤ SECOND here is the list you clicked on here for 
Nitro-hound/boxer mutt-male-black and white
Nutmeg-female treeing Tennessee brindle mutt-brown black and a lil white-
Mango-“koi” betta(petco you lying lil…) female-10 gallon tank
Batman-male toad-15 or 20 gallon terrarium-
Tigress-female toad- 15 or 20 gallon terrarium-
Lollihops-male toad-15 or 20 gallon terrarium-


Sip or rip 
Princess prickle butt-hedgehog-female-died from cancer and my inability to notice fast enough😭
Hokusai-male-royal blue betta-5 gallon tank-died of old age(ma bio lived to 7 years aka 180 in fish years!)


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

They sound precious!!

What kind(s?) of toads do you have? 

And, gotta ask..
Do you have images to share?


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

I have American toads and we think Tigris is a yellow belly toad but we could be wrong















































I do not have any pictures of my toads atm but I can get some in the morning. It is five am and I am pretty sure I have sleep deprivation 😅


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Your babies are so precious!!! 

You seem to be a night owl. So as one night owl to another, please get sleep!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Your babies are so precious!!!
> 
> You seem to be a night owl. So as one night owl to another, please get sleep!


XD ya I am a night owl I have a busy day most of the time so I am more active at night


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Yeah, I understand that completely


----------

